# Jacksonville, NC - Athena Loves Kids Crate/HT



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jacksonville, NC | ATHENA

HI MY NAME IS ATHENA. THIS IS MY SECOND TIME IN HERE. I WAS ADOPTED AS A STRAY AND RETURNED 1 WEEK LATER. I AM A GREAT DOG BUT MY MASTER COULD NOT CARE FOR ME. i AM HOUSEBROKEN AND CRATE TRAINED. I LOVE KIDS. I AM A GOOD GUARD DOG. I PREFER NOT TO BE AROUND LITTLE DOGS


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh geez. poor dog being tossed around like that.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought she sounded familiar. (And what's up with Petfinder lately - either no pic. or ones which have red x's.......) Poor girl, it has to be demoralizing when they are returned like that. 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I went to Petharbor. Initial link shows Athena to be a very pretty sable, and states approx 4 yrs old. If I click on link, no image is avail. Not sure what is going on, or if it is even correct pic. I thought Candy was the only GSD there last week.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

petfinder listing gone


----------

